# Particípios Irregulares



## Macunaíma

Uma colega de trabalho me pediu que eu a ajudasse a estudar para um concurso público lhe tirando algumas dúvidas de português, e eu aceitei ajudar no que pudesse. Para o meu descrédito, logo no primeiro dia eu, em vez de a ajudar, acabei me juntando a ela na sua confusão total em relação ao uso dos particípios irregulares.

Eu sei que há aquela regrinha: quando o verbo for usado como adjetivo ou na voz passiva (com os auxiliares ser e estar), emprega-se a forma irregular, e quando for usado na voz ativa (auxiliares ter e haver), emprega-se a forma regular. No Brasil, porém, existe uma tendência generalizada a se usar particípios irregulares em todos os casos, e alguns autores, contrariando a gramática tradicional, já aceitam como correto o uso de alguns particípios irregulares na voz ativa (com ter e haver), mas outros não. O problema é que eu não sei quem tem razão. O caso mais bizarro foi o verbo ganhar. Enquanto uma gramática que eu tenho diz que ele só tem a forma irregular, outra chega a usar um exemplo usando a forma regular desse mesmo verbo: _"Terias ganhado a causa se tivesses argumentado melhor"_ (Curso Prático de Gramática, de Ernani Terra. Editora Scipione )

As regras nesse terreno não são claras e eu sinto que não devo confiar nos meus instintos, já que, afinal, trata-se de uma prova de concurso, e enquanto a revolução não vem...

Eu gostaria que alguns dos colegas aqui, que eu sei serem peritos no assunto, como a Vanda, que inclusive participa de bancas examinadoras, me ajudassem nessa questão. Eu mandei um e-mail para o ABL Responde. Embora eles sejam a palavra final no assunto e sempre respondam com muita atenção aos e-mails que recebem, as respostas demoram uma vida inteira e neste caso nós (minha colega e eu) temos urgência.

Eu espero ter sido claro (se não, podem pedir para eu me explicar melhor) e poder contar com vocês.

Abraços.

_Macunaíma_


----------



## Vanda

A Vanda que não é nem cultíssima nem nada tem quase certeza de que todos os concursos ainda são pautados mais pela gramática tradicional. 
Vamos à Bíblia, quero dizer, ao Celso Cunha e Cintra. Eles dizem:
"De regra, a forma regular emprega-se na constituição dos tempos compostos da voz ativa, isto é, acompanhada dos auxiliares ter ou haver, a irregular usa-se, de preferência, na formação dos tempos da voz passiva, ou seja, acompanhada do auxiliar ser."
Contudo, ah, claro, tinha que ter um contudo! Eles fazem uma observação:
Alguns verbos da 2a e 3a possuem apenas o particípio irregular,..."Neste grupo devemos incluir três verbos da 1a conjugação - ganhar, gastar e  pagar - de que outrora se usavam normalmente os dois particípios. Na linguagem atual preferem-se, tanto  nas construções com o auxiliar_ ser_ como naquelas em que entra o auxiliar _ter_, as formas irregulares ganho, gasto e pago". 
Na verdade Macu, como cada tipo de concurso é preparado por uma comissão pré-determinada, o melhor é fazer como você fez: tentar obter a resposta deles mesmos. A Fumarc e a Fundep, que são daqui, têm um estilo parecido, parece-me que a Cespe é que muda um pouco mais seu estilo de prova.


----------



## Macunaíma

Achei algumas coisas. Já que eu abri o thread, acho que devo pelo menos dar-lhe um desfecho:



> VERBOS QUE SÓ POSSUEM O PARTICÍPIO IRREGULAR
> ganhar: ganho
> gastar: gasto
> pagar: pago
> dizer: dito
> escrever: escrito
> fazer: feito
> ver: visto
> pôr: posto
> abrir: aberto
> cobrir: coberto
> vir: vindo
> *Observações:* Apesar do desuso, as formas regulares "gastado", "ganhado" e "pagado" podem ser empregadas


Eu uso as formas regulares de gastar, ganhar e pagar, além das do verbo escrever, abrir e cobrir, que agora eu descobri que nem existem. É impressionante como um aspecto tão corriqueiro da língua pode de repente se revelar tão complicado. É como se nós tivéssemos que reaprender nossa própria língua. É um absurdo como as regras demoram a se atualizar na gramática normativa. Vejam:



> 8) O particípio irregular "chego" do verbo "chegar", comum em Araçatuba, ainda não é registrado por nenhum gramático.


Eu nunca fui nem conheço ninguém de Araçatuba, mas já usei chego como particípio de chegar um milhão de vezes. Como eu disse à Vanda, mesmo para quem aprende a regra de cor é impossível se manter impenetrável ao que se fala nas ruas.



> (...) Verificou-se que há verbos cujo particípio irregular é mais usado do que o regular, contrariando, desta forma, a regra definida pelas gramáticas. Dentro desse grupo, o autor inclui verbos como *entregar*, *salvar*, *eleger*, *aceitar* e *expulsar*.


Eu fiz uma busca no Google e descobri:

Ter entregue: 58.200 vs. Ter entregado: 13.700
Ter salvo: 32.600 vs. Ter salvado: 13.600
Ter eleito: 9.220 vs. Ter elegido: 1.070
Ter aceito: 32.800 vs. Ter aceitado: 60.100
Ter expulso: 1.530 vs. Ter expulsado: 665

O uso dos particípios é uma coisa tão comezinha, tão quotidiana que eu acho simplesmente inexplicável que a regra nesse caso contrarie tanto assim a prática. A "língua culta" (que nem os cultos usam na prática) fica parecendo excludente, "elitista" (uso essa palavra não sem certa hesitação, dado seu alto teor político, mas neste caso vem bem a calhar), um código para iniciados. Uma total insensatez. E me parece que em Portugal também há a mesma tendência a se usar os particípios de maneira "não gramatical". A última citação eu tirei de um site português. No artigo, uma professora reclamava que um de seus alunos chegou a usar caço como particípio de caçar ( _"ter caço"_ )

P.S. : Acabei de ler em uma gramática que a forma irregular _pego_ do particípio do verbo _pegar_ é _"de uso popular"_ (!). Meu Deus do céu, onde é que essa gente está com a cabeça?! Todo mundo fala assim! Então nós deveríamos negar a realidade e dizer que Fulano de Tal foi _"pegado em flagrante"_?!

.


----------



## Philippe1185

graças a deus por este tema. eu também, que sou estudante do PB, já estava ficando doido (hahaha, Vanda ) por causa dos particípios irregulares. 

aliás, tenho uma dúvida no que se refere ao particípio do verbo "aceitar"... Fala-se "tenho aceitado" ou "tenho aceite"? Fiz uma pesquisa e achei as duas formas. Na voz passiva sei que emprega-se "aceite" ("não é aceite tal e tal coisa")...


----------



## edupa

Philippe1185 said:


> graças a deus por este tema. eu também, que sou estudante do PB, já estava ficando doido (hahaha, Vanda ) por causa dos particípios irregulares.
> 
> aliás, tenho uma dúvida no que se refere ao particípio do verbo "aceitar"... Fala-se "tenho aceitado" ou "tenho aceite"? Fiz uma pesquisa e achei as duas formas. Na voz passiva sei que emprega-se "aceite" ("não é aceite tal e tal coisa")...


 

Assim, "de orelhada", eu diria o seguinte:

> Eu tenho ACEITADO 
> Isso não e ACEITO 
> Eu tenho ACEITO
> Isso não e ACEITE 

Abraços

PS: Por favor, leia "eh" onde eu escrevi "e". Meu teclado FICOU DOIDO!!


----------



## Philippe1185

Ora pois não entendo !!!! 

Se você procurar "não é aceite" no Google vai dar com 16,600 respostas. 

então "aceite" não existe como particípio do verbo aceitar ?


----------



## Vanda

Existir, existe. O verbo aceitar tem três particípios: aceitado, aceito e aceite. Agora, deixe-me lembrar quando usar o aceite, minha intuição me diz que é coisa de portugueses . Deixe-me confirmar.

Achei aqui:


> As diferenças em formas irregulares são tratadas do mesmo modo. Um exemplo é o particípio passado de _aceitar_, sendo _*aceite*_ (português europeu) e _aceito_ (português do Brasil) ambos mostrados. é de notar que em geral o ...


 
Mais nesta página:
aceitar: aceitado e _aceito_ (_*aceite*_ em Portugal);


----------



## MOC

Macunaíma said:


> Eu fiz uma busca no Google e descobri:
> 
> Ter entregue: 58.200 vs. Ter entregado: 13.700
> Ter salvo: 32.600 vs. Ter salvado: 13.600
> Ter eleito: 9.220 vs. Ter elegido: 1.070
> Ter aceito: 32.800 vs. Ter aceitado: 60.100
> Ter expulso: 1.530 vs. Ter expulsado: 665



Macu, só um aparte para explicar (provavelmente) o porquê de no caso de aceito/aceitado ser a 2ª a mais encontrada no google e não a primeira, contrariamente aos outros casos.

É que em Portugal "aceito" não se usa, mas sim "aceite". Ou seja, se somar os 32800 casos de "ter aceito" aos cerca de 40 000 de "ter aceite" já estará o caso irregular como mais utilizado, tal como nas outras situações.

Ora bem, não sei bem em que ajuda o que acabei de escrever, e provavelmente nem ajuda nada, mas para o caso de alguém estranhar essa situação, está aqui uma possível explicação.

EDIT: Tal como a Vanda já tinha dito, e eu não vi.


----------



## Philippe1185

ok  

aceito as regras 

obrigado


----------



## Macunaíma

MOC said:


> (...) se somar os 32800 casos de "ter aceito" aos cerca de 40 000 de "ter aceite" já estará o caso irregular como mais utilizado, tal como nas outras situações.


 
Bem observado, MOC. 

Eu li em um _site_ português (Ciberdúvidas) que em Portugal _limpo_ já é empregado como particípio de _limpar_ depois de _ter_ e _haver_ a maior parte das vezes. No Brasil, eu acho que é muito comum se ouvirem depois de _ter_ e _haver_ as formas irregulares de particípios de verbos como _soltar_, _isentar_, _imergir_, dentre outros que eu não lembro agora. O que me impressionou é o tamanho da inconsistência entre regra e uso. _Pego_ como particípio irregular de _pegar_, pelo menos no Brasil, já é consagrado. Eu já ouvi muito (e provavelmente falei também) _chego_ como particípio de _chegar_.

.


----------



## Vanda

Por mais modernista que eu seja, ainda me arrepiam os cabelos ao ouvir "tinha chego", "tinha pego"... arghhh! Vou sofrer muito até que meus ouvidos se acostumem.


----------



## Macunaíma

Pôxa, Vanda... Mas pelo menos disfarça* quando eu for a Belo Horizonte e soltar uma dessas na sua* frente! 

* disfarça (imperativo da 2ª pessoa do singular); sua (possessivo da 3ª pessoa do singular). Eita português brasileiro...!


----------



## spielenschach

CONCLUSÃO: É o povo que faza língua!


----------



## Tomby

Adenda:
Se "aceitar" tem dois particípios irregulares, "*nascer*" também: _nascido_ (regular) e _nado_ ou _nato_ (irregulares). Penso que devem existir mais, além dos anteriormente mencionados, mas não os recordo.

Resumindo:
Os particípios regulares empregam-se na formação dos tempos compostos da voz activa com os auxiliares _ter_ e _haver_.
Ex.: "_As flores tinham secado_"; "_Havia descalçado os sapatos_".
Os particípios irregulares são usados de preferência nos tempos da voz passiva com o auxiliar _ser_; com os verbos _estar_, _ficar_, _ir_, _andar_, _permanecer_ e outros de sentido semelhante.
Ex.: "_A carta foi entregue_"; "_O lume estava aceso_".
Finalmente, os particípios regulares são invariáveis e os particípios irregulares concordam em género e número com o sujeito.
Ex.: "_Os bombeiros tinham salvado as crianças_" = "_As crianças tinham sido salvas pelos bombeiros_"
Resultado: "_As crianças estavam salvas_".

Acho interessante este link (em PDF)
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Outsider

São pouquíssimos os verbos com particípios que difiram em Portugal e no Brasil. Para além de _aceitar_ (_aceite_ contra _aceito/a_), lembro-me só de _pegar_ (_pegado_ contra _pego_).

Mas este assunto dos particípios irregulares é um dos mais _irregulares_ e confusos em português, incluindo para nós, naturais. Não há outra maneira de dizê-lo: é uma grande trapalhada.


----------



## Denis555

Eu nunca tinha visto antes a forma "tinha chego". Essa é nova pra mim. Sou do Nordeste (Recife).


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> São pouquíssimos os verbos com particípios que difiram em Portugal e no Brasil. Para além de _aceitar_ (_aceite_ contra _aceito/a_), lembro-me só de _pegar_ (_pegado_ contra _pego_).
> 
> Mas este assunto dos particípios irregulares é um dos mais _irregulares_ e confusos em português, incluindo para nós, naturais. Não há outra maneira de dizê-lo: é uma grande trapalhada.




Nós também temos o "chego"? Soa-me esquisitissimo. Aliás o "pego" também.

Mas é bem verdade, a questão dos particípios irregulares confunde muito boa gente, inclusive nativos. Os estrangeiros que estejam a aprender o português não se sintam mal se tiverem dificuldades nesta área, que os nativos também as têm.


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> Nós também temos o "chego"? Soa-me esquisitissimo. Aliás o "pego" também.


Penso que não se usam em Portugal. Nunca os ouvi nem li aqui.



MOC said:


> Mas é bem verdade, a questão dos particípios irregulares confunde muito boa gente, inclusive nativos. Os estrangeiros que estejam a aprender o português não se sintam mal se tiverem dificuldades nesta área, que os nativos também as têm.


Já fui censurado por dizer "ganhado" em vez de "ganho" ou "empregado" em vez de "empregue". Bah! Decidam-se primeiro, que depois eu dou-lhes ouvidos.


----------



## spielenschach

bem empregue, sim
agora dinheiro mal ganhado já ouvi só que eu não digo
Mas o DITADO é peremptório
«Dinheiro mal ganhado, água o deu água o levou.»


----------



## spielenschach

MOC said:


> Nós também temos o "chego"? Soa-me esquisitissimo. Aliás o "pego" também.
> 
> Mas é bem verdade, a questão dos particípios irregulares confunde muito boa gente, inclusive nativos. Os estrangeiros que estejam a aprender o português não se sintam mal se tiverem dificuldades nesta área, que os nativos também as têm.


Coisa que nunca ouvi em Portugal foi pego por pegado ou chego por chegado.


----------



## spielenschach

MOC said:


> Nós também temos o "chego"? Soa-me esquisitissimo. Aliás o "pego" também.
> 
> Mas é bem verdade, a questão dos particípios irregulares confunde muito boa gente, inclusive nativos. Os estrangeiros que estejam a aprender o português não se sintam mal se tiverem dificuldades nesta área, que os nativos também as têm.


Também existe uma grande diferença entre tolerar certos particípios e aqueles que os eruditos consideram certos.


----------



## edupa

MOC said:


> Mas é bem verdade, a questão dos particípios irregulares confunde muito boa gente, inclusive nativos. Os estrangeiros que estejam a aprender o português não se sintam mal se tiverem dificuldades nesta área, que os nativos também as têm.


 
Concordo, MOC.

Filosofando a respeito, o uso dos particípios irregulares descortina outro exemplo das limitações inerentes à gramática. Ela é, obviamente, apenas um corte do desejado, que poucas vezes dá conta da realidade geral. 



Abraços


----------



## Macunaíma

_Pego_ e _chego_ se ouvem no Brasil, e cada vez mais. _Pego_ é muito, mas muito comum por aqui. No Google, _"ter pego"_ ganha de disparada: 52.600 ocorrências contra 24.600 de _"ter pegado"._ Na minha busca, o primeiro link em que _ter_ _pego_ figura é o d' O Estadão, o site do jornal O Estado de São Paulo (COAF poderia ter pego transações irregulares de Roriz). _Chego_ não é tão comum, mas vem ganhando popularidade. Logo não vai mais causar espanto. Eu tenho me vigiado e confesso que não vou me espantar se me pegar dizendo isso. Na fala não dá tempo de parar para pensar e escolher a palavra que se vai usar, como quando se escreve, e é aí que você se trái. Essas coisas são mais fortes do que a gente. 

_Empregue_ ainda não se ouve no Brasil, até onde sei. E, Outsider, eu também digo _ganhado_, _pagado_, _gastado_, e, como eu disse num post anterior, até _escrivido (!)_


----------



## Alandria

Gosto de usar o "pego", mas com "e" fechado. Não com "e" aberto como os cariocas utilizam.


----------



## Vanda

Graças a Deus, Alandria. Quando nossos globais dizem pégo, tenho vontade de ser surda.


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> _Empregue_ ainda não se ouve no Brasil, até onde sei. E, Outsider, eu também digo _ganhado_, _pagado_, _gastado_, e, como eu disse num post anterior, até _escrivido (!)_


Está a brincar com essa do "escrivido", não está?


----------



## Odinh

'Chego' como particípio me soa MUITO estranho... Devo dizer que nunca ouvi.


----------



## edupa

Odinh said:


> 'Chego' como particípio me soa MUITO estranho... Devo dizer que nunca ouvi.


 

Apesar de não usá-lo, eu ouço 'chego', ainda que usado por, relativamente, poucas pessoas. 

Uso quase que indistintivamente 'pego' e 'pegado', com exceção de algumas frases, como "em flagrante", com a qual só uso 'pego' (mas também pronuncio _pêgo_, viu Vanda! )

Outro verbo que claramente apresenta essa dicotomia, pelo menos pra mim, é 'salvar' (salvo/salvado).

Just my 50 cents.

Abraços


----------



## Odinh

edupa said:


> Uso quase que indistintivamente 'pego' e 'pegado', com exceção de algumas frases, como "em flagrante", com a qual só uso 'pego' (mas também pronuncio _pêgo_, viu Vanda! )


 
O mesmo aqui.


----------



## olivinha

Ok, galera, eu perdôo o _pêgo_ de vocês, agora, _pêga_ fica muito esquisito. Vanda tape os ouvidos, a pronúncia é p_é_ga, ora essa! :b


----------



## Macunaíma

Outsider said:


> Está a brincar com essa do "escrivido", não está?


 
E o pior é que não! _"Mãe, desculpa eu não ter nem te escrivido um cartão, ficou meio impessoal, mas enfim, espero que você tenha gostado do presente"_. Juro que seria perfeitamente capaz de dizer isso. Pode não estar contido na gramática, mas na hora de falar parece tão lógico... Atire a primeira pedra aquele que não tiver pecado! 

E quanto a _pego_: eu também falo _pego_ [ê]


----------



## Alentugano

Macunaíma said:


> E o pior é que não! _"Mãe, desculpa eu não ter nem te escrivido um cartão, ficou meio impessoal, mas enfim, espero que você tenha gostado do presente"_. Juro que seria perfeitamente capaz de dizer isso. Pode não estar contido na gramática, mas na hora de falar parece tão lógico... Atire a primeira pedra aquele que não tiver pecado!
> 
> E quanto a _pego_: eu também falo _pego_ [ê]



No Baixo Alentejo e Algarve é muito normal dizermos _corto _em vez de _cortado. _Esta forma também não está prevista na norma padrão, mas para nós faz sentido.


----------



## almufadado

spielenschach said:


> Coisa que nunca ouvi em Portugal foi pego por pegado ou chego por chegado.



No norte de Portugal diz-se "ele/ela foi pego/pegada (ant. pêgo/pêga) pela policia". 

Entretanto "pêga" passou para o calão.

Não confundir com "Pega (péga) que é ladrão !" - Imperativo


----------



## BENTEVI

Vanda said:


> Graças a Deus, Alandria. Quando nossos globais dizem pégo, tenho vontade de ser surda.


 

Puxa! Confesso que fui pego (ê) de surpresa com toda essa discussão sobre particípios irregulares. 

Minha experiência:

Só ouvi "tinha chego" em São Paulo. Nunca ouvi isso aqui no Sul. 

*Vanda*:Em São Paulo, as pessoas geralmente (pelo menos as pessoas com quem convivia) dizem pego (ê). A fonética indica que deveria ser assim, uso o som fechado (ê) mas prefiro o som aberto (é), soa-me melhor. Mas a fonética também diz que a pronúncia correta de sintaxe é (sintasse), mas nunca ouvi ninguém dizer isso, nem professor de português. Poucas coisas incomodam os meus ouvidos (só alguns tipos de músicas que prefiro não citar aqui para não ofender ninguém.

Meus amigos cariocas dizem "pego" (é). 

Já ouvi aqui "ponhado". Acho horrível. (Eu disse "poucas coisas...) Só acho engraçadinho quando é um caipira falando, pois faz parte do linguajar. Aqui no sul algumas pessoas dizem "ponhar" ao invés de "por" e "ponhado". É raro, alías, faz muito tempo que não ouço.

*Macunaíma*, no offense, mas "escrivido"? Só ouvi criança dizer isso.

Eu digo "foi pego em flagrante", "tinha sido pego em flagrante" e geralmente digo:

"A polícia tinha pegado ele...", mas escrevo "tinha o pegado..."

Digo e escrevo:

Foi aceito, tinha sido aceito
Foi salvo, tinha sido salvo

tinha aceitado
tinha salvado (este aqui acho que, às vezes, digo "tinha salvo". No idea why. Provavelmente não gosto do som)

Mas não digo isso porque é correto ou porque os livros dizem que devo falar assim. Faço isso porque é o natural. Meu pai falava assim, minha irmã fala assim. É automático. Depois descobri que era para ser assim mesmo.

Aqui nestes sites http://www.escreverbem.com.br/index.php?lingua=1&pagina=escreva_06

http://www.gramaticaonline.com.br/gramaticaonline.asp?menu=3&cod=39&prox_x=6


----------



## djlaranja

Macunaíma said:


> P.S. : Acabei de ler em uma gramática que a forma irregular _pego_ do particípio do verbo _pegar_ é _"de uso popular"_ (!). Meu Deus do céu, onde é que essa gente está com a cabeça?! Todo mundo fala assim! Então nós deveríamos negar a realidade e dizer que Fulano de Tal foi _"pegado em flagrante"_?!
> 
> .


 
Macunaíma,

Sei que a discussão já vai bem longe, mas _pego_, ao que aprendi, simplesmente era dado como _inexistente_ (isto é, em desacordo com a norma culta).

Lembro que era tema muito apreciado e que algumas vedações (_pego_ era uma delas) soava estranho. Mas também nunca vi ninguém utilizar "tinha chego" em lugar de "tinha chegado". Aqui, talvez, ocorra a interferência com a primeira pessoa do singular do indicativo presente do verbo chegar, o que é evitado totalmente quando se trata do verbo pegar. 

Explico: _pego_ como particípio irregular é sempre pronunciado com o 'e' fechado (pêgo), enquanto a primeira pessoa do singular do indicativo presente do verbo pegar é pronunciado sempre com o 'e' aberto (pégo).

O mesmo não sucede no caso de chegar.

A mim parecem ambos evitáveis (pego e chego como particípios).

Um abraço,

Denilson


----------



## Denis555

djlaranja said:


> Explico: _pego_ como particípio irregular é sempre pronunciado com o 'e' fechado (pêgo), enquanto a primeira pessoa do singular do indicativo presente do verbo pegar é pronunciado sempre com o 'e' aberto (pégo).
> 
> O mesmo não sucede no caso de chegar.
> 
> A mim parecem ambos evitáveis (pego e chego como particípios).


 
Eu, sinceramente, digo pego (pégo) tanto para "eu pego" como para "eu tinha pego uma carona".

Não acho que a mudança de timbre (é-ê) seja assim tão importante. O contexto já deixa bastante claro. Aliás, os particípios irregulares em "a", por exemplo, convivem com a mesma forma da primeira pessoa:
Eu salvo - eu tinha salvo
Eu pago - eu tinha pago.

Também em "ei":
eu aceito - eu tinha aceito


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Em Portugal nunca ouvi "chego". "Pego" (_pêgo_) ouvi mas só no Algarve e "corto" (_côrto_) idem (e por pessoas já de certa idade).


----------



## almufadado

Acho que há alguma confusão entre particípio passado regular/irregular, substantivos e até em casos raros adjectivos.

Em muitos casos, a mesma palavra de grafia igual pode ser usada nas três formas em contexto

Exemplo :

Eu tenho ganho muito com este fórum ! - Particípio passado irregular
O meu ganho neste fórum é ter mais cultura ! - substantivo
Parece uma mosca morta - adjectivo


 Uma regra básica para os particípios  é a ideia de definitivo/processo de. 

*Nota:* atenção que isto não é a regra gramatical em si, que é mais complexa, é apenas uma dica. 

Quase todas as excepções (particípio passado irregular) como esta regem-se pela ideia de que o facto é definitivo ao invés de implicar um processo (particípio passado regular.

*Ideia de definitivo :*
(Conjuga-se de forma irregular nos tempos compostos com os auxiliares *ser*, *estar*, *ficar*, *andar*, *ir*, *vir*.)

"Ele *foi morto* por um piano que caiu" - não há duvida ...morreu (Sub - morto - a pessoa que morreu)
"O jogo *foi ganho* pelo Sporting"  - Não há duvida ... o Sporting é o maior (sub -ganho - mais-valia)
"Ele *foi pago* a peso de ouro" - Não há duvida .. o dinheiro já está do lado de lá 
"Ele *foi entregue* às autoridades" - Não há duvida ... já não pode fugir 
" Ele *foi aceite* na universidade" - Não há duvida ... ele passou o teste e 
"O Lula* foi eleito* pelos Brasileiros" - Não há duvida ... ele é mesmo o Lula elegido pelo povo. (sub - o eleito - o que foi mais votado)
" Ele *andou feito* um parvo" - Não há duvida ... é mesmo


Pode-se conjugar com os verbos ter, ser, andar ir, vir

*Ideia de Processo :*
(Conjuga-se de forma regular nos tempos compostos com os verbos auxiliares *ter* e *haver*)
(Por regra a forma irregular é um substantivo e tem significado especifico) 

"A parede foi pintada" (pinto - galinha bébé / pinta - pequena marca pintada) 
"O papel foi cortado" (eu corto - presente / ela corta)
"O papel foi ensaiado "(ensaio - repetição preparatória / eu ensaio - ela ensaia - presente)

Por vezes, em contexto, as duas formas soam correcto e são em geral correctas, mas noutros tempos de verbos:

"Ele teria aceitado/aceite a proposta se..."
"Ele podia ter ganhado/ganho mais se ..."
"Ele teria morto a pessoa/matado a galinha se ..."


----------



## ronanpoirier

BENTEVI said:
			
		

> *Vanda*:Em São Paulo, as pessoas geralmente (pelo menos as pessoas com quem convivia) dizem pego (ê). A fonética indica que deveria ser assim, uso o som fechado (ê) mas prefiro o som aberto (é), soa-me melhor. Mas a fonética também diz que a pronúncia correta de sintaxe é (sintasse), mas nunca ouvi ninguém dizer isso, nem professor de português. Poucas coisas incomodam os meus ouvidos (só alguns tipos de músicas que prefiro não citar aqui para não ofender ninguém.
> 
> Meus amigos cariocas dizem "pego" (é).
> 
> Já ouvi aqui "ponhado". Acho horrível. (Eu disse "poucas coisas...) Só acho engraçadinho quando é um caipira falando, pois faz parte do linguajar. Aqui no sul algumas pessoas dizem "ponhar" ao invés de "por" e "ponhado". É raro, alías, faz muito tempo que não ouço.



Pelo menos "ponhar" existe. O pior é quem ponha  um "nh" nas formas do verbo vir: vinheste, vinhemos, vinheram...

Pronuncio "pego" com "e" fechado e pronuncio "sintasse" para sintaxe.

Lembro-me da época do vestibular, estudando os particípios irregulares. O complicado eram as gramáticas dizendo que "já se aceita tal forma". O problema é que não se sabe se quem fez a prova de Português e quem corrige a redação aceita tal forma. Pelo menos não caíram questões desse tipo e na redação eu me contive nas formas que não apresentavam dúvidas. Enfim, passei.


----------



## Alandria

ronanpoirier said:


> O pior é quem ponha  um "nh" nas formas do verbo vir: vinheste, vinhemos, vinheram...



Isso existe aí? Sempre pensei que essa forma de conjugar o verbo vir fosse típica dos nordestinos.


----------



## ramonflores

Alandria said:


> Isso existe aí? Sempre pensei que essa forma de conjugar o verbo vir fosse típica dos nordestinos.



Essa é definitivamente a forma mais popular na Galiza.

Acho que dada a variabilidade regional, e a velocidade com que a língua muda, as gramáticas e os gramáticos não seriam capazes de reflectir a realidade, mesmo que quisessem.


----------



## djlaranja

Pessoal,

Lembro também de um artigo de opinião, em jornal, em que um especialista - não é o meu caso, volto a dizer - escrevia contra o pego ("pêgo", "pégo") como particípio. O sujeito estava com o fígado envenenado e dizia que isto poderia "ser tudo, menos Português!".  Concordei com ele, em parte, pois como disse a língua é prática social e está sempre viva e renovando-se, mas adorei que ele dissesse que não se devia usar (falar, escrever) uma palavra que meu ouvido - por mero costume - não gostava de escutar...

Quanto a isto, acho que a gramática está para a língua assim como as leis estão para os costumes: corre-se sempre, mas muito se demora em atualizar a legislação. É como se o idioma das ruas fosse uma lebre das mais ágeis e a gramática uma tartaruga das mais cansadas. Somente em fábula uma conseguiria alcançar a outra. Nem em fábula, acho, a gramática poderia ultrapassar a língua cotidiana.

Abraços,

Denilson


----------

